
Show HN: A Risk-like game where bugs grow their hives - Mattasher
http://growhive.io/
======
Mattasher
Some tech info:

\- Built with ReactJS using a modded version of Ali's awesome starter kit:
[https://github.com/alicoding/react-webpack-
babel](https://github.com/alicoding/react-webpack-babel)

\- Backend is FireBase (I may have to change this as cost could be a huge
issue)

\- All randomization uses the probability-distributions library (double plug!)
which I built to have a JS package with the same syntax as R (go R!).

\- Icons for avatars built use the fantastic IcoMoon service:
[https://icomoon.io](https://icomoon.io)

~~~
jastr
Why do cells I own randomly empty?

~~~
Mattasher
There's a built in decay factor (current half-life approx 4hrs/cell). That
keeps the entire board from filling up and preventing new users from coming
in.

